# kein Zugriff mehr nach Woody => Debian Update



## nexus_X7 (13. Oktober 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich bräuchte mal bitte eure Hilfe. Ich habe auch bereits über google usw gesucht, aber zu dem Thema leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Also, mein Clan hat sich einen Strato Root Server mit Debian Woody zugelegt. Nun wollten wir auf Sarge updaten. Dabei haben wir uns mittlerweile an drei verschiedene Anleitungen gehalten (mit darunter die offizielle von Debian) und auch die Installation immer (erfolgreich) abgeschlossen, zumindest gabs nie Fehlermeldungen.

Das Problem ist nur, wenn wir anschließend neustarten, kriegen wir keinen Kontakt mehr über SSH zum laufen.

Woran kann das liegen, wir haben nichts an den Configs oder anderem (auser in der Anleitung beschrieben) geändert.

Also falls jemand weiter weiß, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Thx schon mal

MfG
nexus


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiß leider nicht, nach welchen Anleitungen Ihr gearbeitet habt.
Normalerweise sollte ja der Befehl

```
apt-get update && apt-get distupgrade
```
alle Pakete auf die aktuelle Version bringen.

Eine "Anleitung" ist also nicht wirklich nötig. 

Mir ist auch bisher nie vorgekommen das Debian ungefragt vorhandene Konfigurationen überschrieben hat. Es sollte also gar nicht erst vorkommen, das der SSH Daemon überhaupt keine Verbindung mehr zuläßt.

Ich könnte mir nur denken, das der SSH Daemon nicht richtig geladen wird. Also, einfach mal überprüfen ob das SSHD-Script auch in */etc/rc.boot* vorkommt
Lektüre dazu:
http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/startstop.html

P.S.: Und ein Neustart ist in den seltensten Fällen nötig (z. B. nur bei neuem Kernel ). Die Daemons werden beim update beendet, alle nötigen Dateien ersetzt und wieder gestartet.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe bisher zwei meiner Server im laufenden Betrieb von Woody auf Sarge (Befehle hat Neuro ja schon geschrieben) umgestellt und keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Selbstkompilierte Software macht Probleme, aber die musste halt nur eben neu übersetzen und dann läuft auch diese wieder. 

Ich denke, es wäre sinnvoll, wenn du Links zu deinen "Anleitungen" posten würdest, so dass wir darüber vllt. auf den Fehler kommen können.


----------



## nexus_X7 (16. Oktober 2005)

thx erst mal für die antworten; dachte schon da kommt gar keine mehr; also wir habens nach dieser anleitung hier gemacht (die anderen ähnelten der schon ziemlich) Debian_Upgrade_Doc 

mfg
nexus


----------

